# Sudden painful lump near anus



## 16135 (Jan 11, 2006)

A little background.... I was told I had IBS when I was 16 (27 now). It's almost always diarrhea sometimes with a little constipation at first. I have had blood and mucus in my stool off and on for since the beginning. I haven't had a regular Doctor for this. I've controlled it with Imodium if I had to go out or when it has been very painful. I also have psoriasis and currently take Enbrel, Which can increase my risk of infection. I also had the flu 1 1/2 weeks ago.Current problem..... this past Monday I took my injection of enbrel (after not taking it for 2 weeks). the very next day I felt achy like I had the flu again. I had a low grade fever nothing above (100.4 F)While urinating that day I noticed a lump it was slightly painful and about the size of an egg cut in half longways located on my lower butt cheek, it starts in the perineum area and goes back along side my anus. the pain is getting somewhat stronger, It hurts when I move, sit and walk. I thought I might have pulled a muscle down there the week before but at this point I am not sure.Anyone have something similar happen? What type of doctor would I see for this? I can refer my self to a specialist if needed.ThanksChristinaETA: I also have mild nausea and chills.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site christina


----------



## 16418 (Dec 14, 2005)

It sounds like it could possibly be a hemmoroid. I would reccomend going to the doctor and getting it checked out. A gastroenterologist is the best to see, although a general practitioner may be able to figure it out.Because you are taking Enbrel...your IBS may benefit from probiotics. Enbrel is fairly nasty to the immune system. It is proven to be immuno-suppressive. My mother has to take it for rheumatoid arthritis. Because your immune system may be compromised, the yeast and bad bacteria that are normally in the intestine may be getting a little out of control. You can try acidophilus tablets or bifodus tablets. I've seen them both at Fred Meyer. Safeway has the acidophilus tablets. Everybody is different, but maybe this will help? Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might start with your regular general doctor just to get it checked out. It may be something a general doctor can deal with and if not they can pick the right specialist, it can be hard to play guess the specialist sometimes.I'd also be tempted to maybe work with the doctor doing the Embrel shots. Often it is better to work with someone that already knows your medical history and stuff when something new pops up than go to an entirely different doctor and have to spend most of your time getting them up to speed.K.


----------

